# Quick and Easy Titles/Certifications?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We're looking at renting a cottage in the next couple of months that won't allow GSDs. 
Are there any quick or easy "BS" titles/certifications/evaluations I can get for Jax? He really is a good boy, we wouldn't take him anywhere that he'd destroy the place or be a nuisance and we're working on his BH but he's too young for that. 
I'm thinking if he's titled and educated, they wouldn't have such a problem allowing us to rent with him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how about taking a beginner obed class or cgc class that give out diploma's if you pass???

or offer to let jax meet the owner of the cottage so he/she can see for themselves??


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

The CGC would have been my first choice but the next evaluation in our area is October. (if anyone knows otherwise, please speak up!)
The owner didn't seem terribly interested in meeting us because cottages are in such high demand right now, when I asked what type of dogs they allow they said any dogs except those "dangerous breeds" like GSD, pit bulls, Rottweilers, etc. Unless they're service dogs. I didn't pursue the issue until I have all my ducks in a row  I can understand where he's coming from... Ontario has lost its mind with this breed legislation but the fuzz ball is of no danger to anyone 
I know lots of places on the web that sell fake certifications but don't want to support organizations that make it more difficult for people who actually need service animals to get real ones because of these people.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*My above message was hung up and would not print correctly so I deleted what was there and reposted.*





> I know lots of places on the web that sell fake certifications but don't want to support organizations that make it more difficult for people who actually need service animals to get real ones because of these people.


And the fact that it is dishonest and disgusting that some people would do such a thing. Also it is against state and federal laws here in the U.S. and in Canada I believe each area has their own laws. Some areas require certification by an approved agency.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

If you can find a CGC evaluator, that person might make a special test for you. I know they do that around here.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

A lot of rental insurance companies don't allow certain dog breeds. So what you're experiencing may not have so much to do with the personal feelings of the landlord, but rather the insurance policy on the place. If something did happen involving your dog on that property, the policy may not cover it.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Unless you are disabled and Jax was indeed your SD why even go with this thought? Also a CGC (Canada has their own tests) does not even certify a dog as a therapy dog, which has no special housing perks, but might show the landlord that Jax is being trained to be a well-behaved pet.

For a dog under a year old I would enroll him in an obedience class. I myself do not do a CGC evaluation on dogs under a year old.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*testing*

HI JAX'S MOM 

How old is your pup, the reason i ask is that there is a TEC (temperment evaluation certificate testing ) next thursday at the Canadian German shepherd national in Kitchener. Dogs must be at least 1 year old to be tested all breeds are welcome.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Going by her signature I'm saying that Jax. was born Feb. 2 of this year which makes him just under 7 months old.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*cgn testing*



ILGHAUS said:


> Going by her signature I'm saying that Jax. was born Feb. 2 of this year which makes him just under 7 months old.


thanks ilghaus

Jax is too young for the TEC testing , but he is old enough for the CGN test, if you go to www.ckc.ca you will see where and when the nearest test is

cheers


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

What about a letter from your doctor saying he is needed by you for anxiety disorder? A friend of mine had an awesome doc willing to give her such a letter stating the dog was medically necessary- the landlord left it at that and never asked for an actual certificate showing the dog was a service dog. You don't have to lie or get in trouble with fake documents, and imagine if you had to live without Jax? That would bring on anxiety


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

hi jaxs mom

there is a canine good neighbour test on sept 5 in kitchener, if you are interested here is the information 
http://www.ckc.ca/en/portals/0/pdf/PDFEvents/CGN%202010%20Events%20WEB.pdf

it is not an easy test , especially for young puppies there are a few things you will need for the test . The ckc website wiill give you the info you need.


----------



## mvarnell (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually if you look it up there is no requirement for certification of a service animal under ADA. They can't require you to prove it, but if your dog disturbs or abnormally disrupts business they can ask you to leave. They can only ask you to leave under those conditions otherwise they cannot discriminate. Not that this helps you much being in Canada, and not being covered by the ADA.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Actually if you look it up there is no requirement for certification of a service animal under ADA.


That is correct but the owner-handler must be disabled and the dog must be trained. Training takes on the ave. from 18 to 24 months. As to asking you to prove it in stores no. Just have to answer basic questions of are you disabled and is that a trained service dog. BUT in housing the laws change under the ADA. A landlord can ask for documentation.

That is the law. Get caught and being asked to leave is the least of the problems. Get taken to court and the person can end up serving jail time and paying huge fines.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> What about a letter from your doctor saying he is needed by you for anxiety disorder?


Such a letter must be on letterhead and should be considered a legal document. This information must also be entered into the patient's medical records. This letter does not only say the person has an anxiety disorder but that the person is going through treatment for their disorder. This is not a Service Dog but an Emotional Support Dog and only applies to housing issues.



> A friend of mine had an awesome doc willing to give her such a letter stating the dog was medically necessary-


Any doctor that would do this just as a favor is beyond stupid. They stand to loose their license if not true. They are submitting false documention and stating that their patient has a disability and is being treated as such. 



> and imagine if you had to live without Jax? That would bring on anxiety


And imagine living with such documentation in your permanent medical folder if not true. Now that would and should bring on anxiety along with guilt for abusing a legal system put into effect to help people that need an emotional support animal in their lives.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> HI JAX'S MOM
> 
> How old is your pup, the reason i ask is that there is a TEC (temperment evaluation certificate testing ) next thursday at the Canadian German shepherd national in Kitchener. Dogs must be at least 1 year old to be tested all breeds are welcome.


Where have I been? I haven't heard of this! I live in Kitchener!!!

Where is it? 

Grand river kennel club?

I am soooo going... **cough, cough** sick from work.... here I come GSD show!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Where have I been? I haven't heard of this! I live in Kitchener!!!
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> ...


 Hi Elizabeth
The german shepherd nationals are at the kitchener memorial auditorium 'the aud' on sept 9,10 ,11,12. There is the TEC going on on the thursday, theres confirmation , obedience , rally , agility and other demos. The TEC you can sign up for that day for the obedience has closed but the agility closes tommorrow here is the website
gsdccen

I am unsure where the CGN test is it looks like it is run by the grand river kennel club, i would call the contact person


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!

Can't believe I almost missed it this year!!!

Will you be headed there?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can't believe I almost missed it this year!!!
> 
> Will you be headed there?


We dont have any dogs entered this year but we will be there most likely on the friday


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Same here, I just contacted my breeder to see if any of her dogs are entered this year. Hopefully I can get in on the GGN action, going to send off an email now. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Same here, I just contacted my breeder to see if any of her dogs are entered this year. Hopefully I can get in on the GGN action, going to send off an email now. Thanks for letting us know!


your welcome , if you can't make that test , there is another one at the london canine association dog show in tillsonburg oct 16

*CGN Test **(Canine Good Neighbour) - $ 25.00*​*Saturday, October 16, 2010 **– **After the last trial of the day*​*Sign up at the show site hosted by the RRCEC*​*Evaluator: Cindy Maurer Albert*​*For more information contact 519-367-5551 [email protected]*​​*For more information about the **RRCEC** All Breed & **Specialty Events, contact*​Cindy Maurer-Albert [email protected]​


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would never even consider getting a bogus certificate of any kind on my dog, I honestly couldn't do it with a straight face!

Maybe a letter from your VET, stating how he feels his temperament is, yada yada. 
Otherwise, I'd go for the CGC test, or an evaluation from a trainer, or a class.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I would never even consider getting a bogus certificate of any kind on my dog,


You would probably be surprised to know the number of people who don't see a thing wrong with it as long as it serves their own selfish agenda.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Jax's Mom - you will need to either find a cottage that will allow Jax, or you will need to board him or otherwise make arrangements for him to live somewhere else while you are staying at the cottage.

This being a seven month old puppy, you cannot get any "quick and easy" certifications for him. At seven months old, you cannot even test for the Canine Good Neighbor (the Canadian version of the CGC), which requires dogs to be at least a year old. I also don't know of any Therapy Dog organizations that will test and certify dogs at younger than a year, and certainly no Service Dog organizations that will.

The ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) does not apply in your situation. The ADA spells out the laws related to service animals in the United States, not Canada. What Canadian law covers service animals? Further, Jax wouldn't be considered a Service Dog under the ADA, anyway, since the ADA requires that the handler is considered to be disabled and in need of specialized adaptive equipment (the dog) to lead a normal life. In addition, the dog only is considered a service animal if it is trained to do specific tasks that mitigate the handler's disability. No disability and/or no trained tasks, no service dog.

Someone mentioned emotional support animals (ESAs) above, getting a letter from a doctor to keep a dog as an ESA. For a dog to be considered an ESA, the person must have a need for the animal and a "prescription" from the doctor to have the animal - along with undergoing treatment for whatever condition is causing them to need the dog. Such a "prescription" from a doctor is a legal document - any doctor who would write one "as a favor" puts himself at risk of loosing his license.

And, again, laws regarding ESAs are specific to the United States. I don't know if there is such a thing as an ESA in Canada, and how they are legally recognized or protected. In the US, the only "perk" an ESA gets is being allowed in housing that would not otherwise allow pets. They do not have public access rights like Service Dogs do.

Lastly, getting a CGC or even Therapy Dog certification does not give your dog any special rights or perks when it comes to housing. They are pets and if the landlord or the landlord's insurance does not allow that particular breed of dog, then those titles won't really make any difference at all.

IMHO it's not worth getting fake certificates just to rent a cottage. And while it may seem like a harmless thing to do, it's exactly this kind of thing that hurts people with real disabilities and real Service Dogs. Find a different place to rent.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I didn't get the impression that the OP was even considering trying to pass him off as a service dog, that was suggested by other people. In fact she specifically said that she _wouldn't_ do that:



> I know lots of places on the web that sell fake certifications but don't want to support organizations that make it more difficult for people who actually need service animals to get real ones because of these people.


It is good to point out that it's wrong though, just in case anyone else reading this thread thinks it's okay to try something like that.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I didn't get the impression that the OP was even considering trying to pass him off as a service dog, that was suggested by other people. In fact she specifically said that she _wouldn't_ do that:


Thank you for pointing that out 


In Ontario "no pets" clauses are actually null and void so I could just as easily say I don't have any dogs and just show up with them, but I wanted to be honest and demonstrate that my dogs are good dogs and won't cause trouble. (I just need some quick paperwork reflecting this )
I was thinking something along the lines of CGN for puppies or a quick puppy socialization certificate or something, if one exists.
We're working towards his BH so it isn't like he hasn't had any formal training, but I thought it might help my case if he had a legit evaluation or passed for _some_ kind of certification, herding/earthdog/fuzzydog, anything! 
He's very smart and excels in obedience so I'm fairly certain he could handle anything that takes a few weeks of preparation and then a quick evaluation.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You could come out to Kitchener for the CGN next week and meet up with Stark and I. I am trying to see how many spaces are still left, will let you know when they get back to me if you like.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

BUBBAGSD said:


> HI JAX'S MOM
> 
> How old is your pup, the reason i ask is that there is a TEC (temperment evaluation certificate testing ) next thursday at the Canadian German shepherd national in Kitchener. Dogs must be at least 1 year old to be tested all breeds are welcome.


Drats! That would have been perfect! He's only 7 months today though


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> You could come out to Kitchener for the CGN next week and meet up with Stark and I. I am trying to see how many spaces are still left, will let you know when they get back to me if you like.


Ooh if you could let me know that would be great!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How does insurance work there? Someone earlier brought this up. In the USA many residences/rentals have homeowner's insurance that does not allow certain breeds and/or type of training, so it may not matter what the dog has, a German shepherd is a German shepherd. If that's the case, personally I would not press the issue or risk it, that is far too risky for you, Jax, and the property owner.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Ooh if you could let me know that would be great!


No problem, still no word. I'll wait until tonight then give them a call tomorrow if they don't get back to me right away.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Liesje said:


> How does insurance work there?


Good question 
Insurance is an alien thing to most Canadians so no one's quite sure how it operates.
Since we have no medical bills, Canadians just recently figured out that they can sue for other things and as a result, it's sending insurance through the roof and new things that aren't covered are being discovered all the time.
Our neighbor had a GSD that "attacked" someone... his insurance told him he must get rid of *THAT* GSD but he can get another one and his insurance will continue.
Our other neighbor's water pipe burst, he notified his insurance and they cancelled him because his house might become moldy from the water.
My insurance company told me I'm covered for $2mil for negligence... when I asked what that meant, the agent said "for instance if you push someone down the stairs and they sue you."
Dog bites are classified as an "absolute liability" here, which means there is no defence. The Dog Owner's Liability Act states the dog owner is responsible for the dog. (Which makes renting with a dog so much easier)
Long story short, my dog is my responsibilty 
I think they're just being mindful of the community and the "type of people" they rent to.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you for pointing that out
> 
> 
> In Ontario "no pets" clauses are actually null and void so I could just as easily say I don't have any dogs and just show up with them, but I wanted to be honest and demonstrate that my dogs are good dogs and won't cause trouble. (I just need some quick paperwork reflecting this )
> ...


When you post in this section - *Guide, Therapy & Service Dogs* - about receiving a quick certification to allow you to rent with your *pet* then the assumption is that you are asking for a quick certification to show that your dog is *a Service Dog or a Therapy Dog*. Coming into a section dealing with legit SDs and asking how to pick up a quick title and mentioning the ease in getting a fake certification just makes those of us who deal with "fakers" on a regular basis go to one thought -- here is another person asking how to pass their pet off as a SD. You can see that more than one person thought this was what you were asking without coming right out and stating that by the other "helpful responses" that you received to give you an idea on how to show that your dog was an Emotional Support Dog by asking your doctor to write you a note (wink, wink). 

For some type of quick certification in obedience then it would have been best to post in a section dealing with that topic just like if asking for a quick certification in "herding/earthdog/fuzzydog" then it would have been best to post in an area on those topics. In another area your post - without mention of the ease of getting a fake SD certificate - would not have sent up such red flags.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

When I was choosing which section to post under, I was thinking there would be something along the lines of a certification for a therapy dog that services others... like the dogs they take to hospitals and nursing homes, that didn't require a lot of training, just an evaluation. If he did qualify for something like that, it would be something I would be interested in doing anyway, we live down the street from a hospital, a nursing home and a community centre so it would be neat to be within walkig distance and be able to do something like that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The CGN is $35.00 at the door on Sunday if you are interested.

I can't get someone to take my shift at work so we will more than likely miss yet another one... ARG!

There are a few others in October (London area) and one in November in Windsor though.

It's at the Aud on Bridge Street this Sunday after the trials.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are tests for therapy dogs but they DO require a lot of training, they just don't require you to take a specific class. The things on the test require training though (I had to show loose leash heeling while walking over spilled food, I had to leave my dog with a little girl while I left the building for several minutes and my dog stayed with the girl, and all the other CGC/CGN stuff).


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Jax's Mom said:


> When I was choosing which section to post under, I was thinking there would be something along the lines of a certification for a therapy dog that services others... like the dogs they take to hospitals and nursing homes, that didn't require a lot of training, just an evaluation.


As was already stated most people don't just walk in and take a test or evaluation without a lot of training beforehand. Your dog must also love being around people and accepting of strange actions by people they do not know. You can't have a dog that will try to take food off of someone's food tray or pulls when a patient is holding their leash. These dogs have to know not to put their feet up on people who could loose their balance very easily or have skin that a nail could tear up quickly. Therapy dogs are also very often hugged roughly, have their paws stepped on, and must not react to the strange noises of medical equipment. People they visit may move in quick jerky movements or speak to you and the dog in harsh tones. 

So for a quick certificate Therapy Dog evaluation/testing is not going to help you either.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Alright, I'll give it up then... I guess the answer to my question is 'no' 

That does sound like the perfect gig for Sadie though. Everyone that meets her comments on how gentle her mouth is and when they were boarded, the vet said she was THE most gentle dog she's ever seen :wub:
She has the tiniest, most delicate paws I've ever seen on a big dog too... I've always considered her to have a very weird personality for a dog: doesn't beg or drool or whine or complain.... If we try to give her a treat, other dogs will snatch it from her mouth before she even bites down on it (her thing is to carry it away and then eat it somewhere else) and she "tiptoes" around the house.
I always feel guilty when I leave her at home and Jax gets to go in the car for SchH... Maybe this could be her thing


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> The CGN is $35.00 at the door on Sunday if you are interested.
> 
> I can't get someone to take my shift at work so we will more than likely miss yet another one... ARG!
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad... Kitchener is a bit far for us on such short notice anyway 
However, if Jax decided to make an arse out of me I would prefer it woudn't be in our own town :rofl:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I am still trying to get someone to take my shift so I can go, hopefully someone will... I do a lot of favours for them but when I need one... ugh!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> When I was choosing which section to post under, I was thinking there would be something along the lines of a certification for a therapy dog that services others... like the dogs they take to hospitals and nursing homes, that didn't require a lot of training, just an evaluation. If he did qualify for something like that, it would be something I would be interested in doing anyway, we live down the street from a hospital, a nursing home and a community centre so it would be neat to be within walkig distance and be able to do something like that.


All the Therapy Dog organizations I know of, at least in the United States, require dogs to be at least one year old before they will test and certify them. That may be something to keep in mind and has a lot to do with allowing a dog to at least start maturing before being put in Therapy work.

Therapy Dog testing varies by the organization that does it, but taking (and passing) the CGC or its Canadian counterpart, the CGN, will give you a good idea of the basic obedience tasks that you must master before you can test to become a Therapy Dog/handler team. 

Loose leash walking is a big deal - and it needs to be done on a flat collar or flat harness for most organizations. (Most don't allow any kind of training collar, head halter, etc.) Being calm around people and dogs is another big one. And, of course, there's the part where you leave your dog with a stranger for three minutes while you go out of sight.

Once you've passed the CGC or CGN, your Therapy Dog test will most likely test the very same things AND then add additional ones - like moving around wheelchairs and crutches, being able to position the dog for petting next to a bed or wheelchair, etc. TDI requires that dogs pass (and leave!) food on the ground, and there's also a test where they make a loud sudden noise (like dropping a food bowl) to see how the dog will recover from being startled.

Therapy Work can be very draining on dogs, too, so aside from having great obedience and being interested in working with people, the dogs also have to be able to put up with the stress of this type of work. And yes, it is stressful for dogs - you see a lot of different things at hospitals and old folks homes. Some that will make the dog uncomfortable. Some that will make the handler uncomfortable.


----------

